# POP UP ADS - CREATES NEW TAB



## skeller047 (Feb 12, 2009)

There is one ad that is creating problems, from Xfinity. It pops up, and changes focus to a new tab. It makes it impossible to type, because every time I move the focus to the text box, the ad pops up and I’m gone.

This is on an iPad Pro, running Chrome. Latest version of IOS


----------



## Watsonp143 (Feb 14, 2004)

I’m getting this crap on my iPhone. From AT&T sort of……..


----------



## DadOfTwins (Apr 1, 2021)

That appears to be NOT from Xfinity, but a virus pretending to be Xfinity. Whatever virus protection you have, run it immediately.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello all,

If it happens again, grab all the following info so we can report it to the ad team to have it blocked.

Screenshot
Time when it happened (with timezone)
The user’s platform (device, browser)
The user’s location
The URL where it happened
The user’s IP address (we can pull this if you give us a timestamp)

Jeff


----------



## liggy (Dec 12, 2008)

Info sent via pm.


----------

